# Ping Karsten Anser putter help, 85029?



## CJL (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi I'm new to the forum and not sure if I'm in the right place but...

I wonder if any ping putter experts can help me work out how old my putter is and if it's worth anything?

Think the number reads 85029?

Struggled to add pics to the post so I've added a link with a couple of pics. 

Thanks 🙂

https://photos.app.goo.gl/SDzxjTmuHnCWsi9Y9


----------



## CJL (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks I'll take a look


----------



## Ethan (Jan 18, 2021)

That is a Dalehead Anser, one made with a similar head shape to the previous Scottdale model which have Scottsdale in the cavity. It is not especially valuable, couple of hundred dollars, maybe. Putter collectors hate refurbished putters. Loads of stuff on Ping collector websites. 

The hugely valuable Anser, is, bizarrely, one made for Slazenger with Jack Nicklaus's name on it. There is a similar version with Gary Player's name on them too. They are worth a few thousand.


----------



## CJL (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the info Ethan

I'm new ish to golf started learning November 2019 and picked this up in the golf shop where my friend is a member.

It was a member's club up for sale and I paid £20, it had nearly new Pingman grip and a ping Karsten head cover.

Only used it a couple of times so was thinking of selling it on or whether to keep hold 🤔


----------



## CJL (Jan 19, 2021)

Sent images to ping and this is their response below.

Not sure how to value the putter now or just keep hold of it for a few quid 🤔

" Anser putters with the zipcode 85029, would have been built in 1966/67. The code 85020 was 1968 to 1973. "


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 19, 2021)

Have a look around on ebay, especially sold listings, remembering some people have distorted views of what an item is worth

e.g

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164114681239

Another place for values is 

https://valueguide.pga.com/library/putter/ping/

Help in identifying the model

https://www.best-putter.com/collectible-putters.html


----------

